# Morse code jewelry?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Anyone hear of this?

A young (14) girl has asked me to show her how to make them. I'm thinking, seed beads for the dots, and bugle beads for the dashes. Sound right?

ETA... ok, did a search and found an Etsy shop called, "Morse Code Jewelry", it's pretty much full size beads and some of the designs are pretty to booth. Now to look up the code.
etsy shop............................
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5277824&order=&section_id=&page=2


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I looked it up and found this:

COPYRIGHT NOTICE: Morse Code Jewelry is Copyright 2007-2002 of Annie Fields, d.b.a. Morse Code Jewelry, or Barefoot & Bipolar Designs. Morse Code Jewelry, described as the use of beads to form letters into words in the pattern of the dots and dashes of Morse Code in jewelry, is the exclusive property of Annie Fields. 
COPYRIGHT VIOLATIONS WILL BE PROSECUTED 

:shrug:


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW - I wouldn't have thought that was something you could copyright. Morse code is out there and public property - how you display it i surely up to you ? 

hoggie


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't think she's trying to copyright Morse Code, just the idea of using beads to create a message in morse code on jewelry. There maybe a problem with that, now her designs are copyrighted, but the idea, I don't know about that one. Just do a google for "Morse code jewelry" there are quite a few (many) jewelry designers offering custom made jewelry in any message you want. I would think her lawyers would be awful busy by now, if the idea was copyrighted.

.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

I am not sure if this is the same thing that craftydiva had, but I think it will work. I am gonna try it tonight. http://www.enchantedlearning.com/morsecode/print.shtml


----------

